# intelligente vernetzung von Geräten



## MAAD84 (22 April 2008)

hi,

mein name ist Martin und ich arbeite derzeit im rahmen meines studiums zusammen mit einigen kollegen an einem innovationsprojekt zum thema "innovative lösungen für energieeffiziente Geräte im home und office bereich".

In einem ersten schritt haben wir 3 trends ausgemacht, wovon einer sich mit dem thema automatisierung bzw. vernetzung von geräten beschäftigt.
Es kam von vielen Interviewpartner der wunsch nach komfortableren und dabei gleichzeitig energieeffizienteren lösungen (z.B. smart homes, home networks, user-based networks, etc.)

mich würde nun interessieren ob
- ihr schonmal damit in kontakt gekommen seid
- ob ihr schon mal probleme damit hattet
- bzw ob ihr euch schon mal lösungen für probleme überlegt habt und diese vlt. auch umgesetzt habt

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns dabei weiterhelfen könntet...

mfg
Martin


----------



## GLT (28 April 2008)

MAAD84 schrieb:


> mich würde nun interessieren ob
> ihr schonmal damit in kontakt gekommen seid
> ob ihr schon mal probleme damit hattet
> bzw ob ihr euch schon mal lösungen für probleme überlegt habt und diese vlt. auch umgesetzt habt



Nicht nur einmal
ab und an
aber sicher


----------



## MAAD84 (30 April 2008)

könntest du mal erklären, was du genau gemacht hast bzw. welchen problemen du gegenübergestanden bist?


----------



## funkdoc (2 Mai 2008)

hallo martin

von welchen geräten schreibst du da?

home und office bereich

grüsse


----------



## MAAD84 (5 Mai 2008)

ja es geht allg. um ekeltrische Geräte... sowohl im office als auch im homebereich...


----------



## MAAD84 (26 Mai 2008)

Hi @ all,

wir haben nun unsere Lead-User gefunden, mit denen wir am Workshop an innovativen Lösungen arbeiten werden und haben somit die 3. Phase des Projektes abgeschlossen.

Ich danke euch allen für den tollen Input und eure Gesprächsbereitschaft und hoffe, dass wir was g’scheites zusammenbringen am Workshop und der Energieverbrauch durch die Lösungen weiter gesenkt werden kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin

PS: Sollte Interesse an den Lösungen bestehen, die wir erarbeiten, dann kann ich euch nach dem Workshop ein kurzes Update geben. Nix genaues halt, sondern nur allgemeine Infos, da die Lösungen mit exklusiven Nutzungsrechten unserem Projektpartner zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

*Thread kann geclosed werden.*


----------

